# Programok



## anagy3 (2009 Január 4)

Itt Es Most


----------



## Szilvi92 (2009 Január 4)

én tutorialokat keresek a Photoshop programhoz. ha valaki tudna olyan oldalat linkeljen. köszönöm.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Január 4)

Szilvi92 írta:


> én tutorialokat keresek a Photoshop programhoz. ha valaki tudna olyan oldalat linkeljen. köszönöm.



Így (vagy főleg magyar oldalakkal így) is jó?


----------



## johnsy (2009 Január 11)

Szilvi_92 Itt van néhány link a Photoshop progihoz. Jó szórakozást. 
Johnsy

http://www.pixebian.com/?tag=free-photoshop-tutorial
http://www.photoshoproadmap.com/links/go/5941
http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tutorial/70-horror-blood-and-gore-effects-Photoshop-tutorials/34625
http://www.tutorial.hu/dark-hatasok-az-ej-ragyogo-szemu-szornye/#more-1852


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 3)

Szia a Free Studio Maneger-rel tudsz convertálni...

http://www.brothersoft.com/free-studio-175098.html

Én ezt használom videót is átconvertálja mp 3-ba, ha nem akarom a videót megtartani...


----------



## pakular (2009 Március 4)

Format Factory is alkalmas mindenféle konvertálásra...


----------



## kisholgyike91 (2009 Március 19)

Sziasztok!Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?Nem tom feltelepiteni az új msn-t és a régit sem engedi letörölni!Valahol a neten nem lehet msn-ni??Előre is köcce!!


----------



## DecebaL (2009 Március 21)

Üdv mindekinek!




Akit érdekel ez a progi innen letöltheti teljesen ingyenes!
http://decebal.lap4.info/kamulendar.php


----------



## kopaszfeco (2009 Március 21)

keresek video es mp3 letolto progikat 
mivel meg kezdo vagyok

Sziasztok valaki tudna nekem segiteni egy jo video letolto progi talalni


----------



## aghirua (2009 Március 24)

http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm

Nem próbáltam.


----------



## n_gery (2009 Március 24)

kisholgyike91 írta:


> Sziasztok!Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?Nem tom feltelepiteni az új msn-t és a régit sem engedi letörölni!Valahol a neten nem lehet msn-ni??Előre is köcce!!


 
Szia!

Itt tudsz webről msn-ezni, de ez nagyon korlátozott verzó: 

Próbáld meg azért a telepítést, hátha sikerül. Ha nem megy keress, és megpróbálok segíteni.
Innen töltsd le a legújabbat: (A telepítésez nem kell leszedni a korábbi verziót.)


----------



## n_gery (2009 Március 24)

kopaszfeco írta:


> keresek video es mp3 letolto progikat
> mivel meg kezdo vagyok


 
Mit értesz video és mp3 letöltő progi alatt? (Ezek általában erősen közelítik az illegális kategóriát.)


----------



## ruzar (2009 Április 14)

n_gery írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Itt tudsz webről msn-ezni, de ez nagyon korlátozott verzó:
> 
> ...


Másik alternatíva:
http://www.ebuddy.com/
Pl. ezt lehet használni suliban, ha nincs msn .


----------



## belacet (2009 Április 23)

Sziasztok!
Ki tudna nekem ajánlani egy hangvágó programot , amelyet elbír egy pentium 3-as gép, xp 2003-as telepítve


----------



## Linux02 (2009 Április 25)

belacet írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ki tudna nekem ajánlani egy hangvágó programot , amelyet elbír egy pentium 3-as gép, xp 2003-as telepítve



Audacity, könnyen kezelhető, mindent tud amit a nagyok, mindezt ingyen  link


----------



## cofi2 (2009 Május 18)

kopaszfeco írta:


> keresek video es mp3 letolto progikat
> mivel meg kezdo vagyok
> 
> Sziasztok valaki tudna nekem segiteni egy jo video letolto progi talalni


 
Ha ez azt jelenti, hogy stream-lént küldött anyagokat szeretnél a gépedre menteni, akkor arra én az SDP Downloader nevű progit szoktam használni.


----------



## Unicorn19 (2009 Május 19)

Helló mindenkinek!
Én a minap kaptam egy KRESZ Egyéni gyakorló programot és miután telepítem nem indítja!
A telepítési útmutató azt írja hogy crackelés szükséges!
Ebben kérném a segítségeteket, hogy hogyan tudnám crackelni?
Sürgős lenne!
Előre is millió köszönet!


----------



## szasza67 (2009 Május 23)

Unicorn19 írta:


> Helló mindenkinek!
> Én a minap kaptam egy KRESZ Egyéni gyakorló programot és miután telepítem nem indítja!
> A telepítési útmutató azt írja hogy crackelés szükséges!
> Ebben kérném a segítségeteket, hogy hogyan tudnám crackelni?
> ...



Nézz körül a program könyvtárában (a telepítés elöttiben), lehet hogy találsz olyan fájlt, vagy könyvtárat, aminek a neve crack, keygen vagy hasonló. Kövesd az ott leírtakat. Ha nincs ilyened, akkor keress a neten, csak vigyázz, nehogy valami vírust is beszippants, mert az ilyen oldalakon gyakori.
Talán a legegyszerűbb az lenne, ha érdeklődnél attól, akitől a progit kaptad.


----------



## szasza67 (2009 Június 6)

belacet írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ki tudna nekem ajánlani egy hangvágó programot , amelyet elbír egy pentium 3-as gép, xp 2003-as telepítve



http://letoltes.prim.hu/letoltes/program/58513/
Én a múlt héten raktam fel, nekem bevált.


----------



## Izisz03 (2009 Június 7)

Sziasztok!

Ha valakit érdekel a DELPHI 2009, kérem, jelezze és felrakom a linkeket.


----------



## faraway (2009 Június 9)

belacet írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ki tudna nekem ajánlani egy hangvágó programot , amelyet elbír egy pentium 3-as gép, xp 2003-as telepítve




mintha a neroban is lenne vmi ilyesmi program...bár azt nem nevezném professzionálisnak, de lehet, neked megfelel.


----------



## Obszervant (2009 Június 10)

A scribd.com-ban nagyon jo konyvek vannak angolul szamitogepes temaban. Legujabb kiadasok, manualok, tankonyvek. 100%-osan legalis, masutt nem is hozzajuthatok. Erdemes megnezni! A legnagyobb ilyen jellegu site a vilagon. Erdekessege, hogy a pdf-fajlok automatikusan ocr-ezve vannak es a nagy kereso programokkal rajuk lehet akarhonnan keresni.


----------



## Unicorn19 (2009 Június 13)

Helló mindenkinek!
Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?
Hangfelvevő ptogit keresek amivel feltudnám venni a gépre az élőben énekelt dalokat!
Ha valaki tud nekem ilyen progit ajánlani nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## Unicorn19 (2009 Június 13)

szasza67 írta:


> Nézz körül a program könyvtárában (a telepítés elöttiben), lehet hogy találsz olyan fájlt, vagy könyvtárat, aminek a neve crack, keygen vagy hasonló. Kövesd az ott leírtakat. Ha nincs ilyened, akkor keress a neten, csak vigyázz, nehogy valami vírust is beszippants, mert az ilyen oldalakon gyakori.
> Talán a legegyszerűbb az lenne, ha érdeklődnél attól, akitől a progit kaptad.


 

Köszönöm szépen megoldódott és sikeresen átmentem! 
Üdv.


----------



## averes (2009 Június 15)

*Hangfelvétel mikrofonnal Windows alatt*

Gratulálok a kettős sikerhez ! 



Unicorn19 írta:


> Helló mindenkinek!
> Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?
> Hangfelvevő ptogit keresek amivel feltudnám venni a gépre az élőben énekelt dalokat!
> Ha valaki tud nekem ilyen progit ajánlani nagyon megköszönném!



Üdv!
Kérlek, olvasd el ezt a cikket. Szemléletesen elmagyarázza az eljárás lépéseit:


Bár a cikk másról szól, de az eleje PONTOSAN Neked készült az 1-4. lépés!


----------



## krazpepe (2009 Június 29)

Szia ! Engem érdekel. Demó vagy teljes ?


----------



## gizus54 (2009 Július 2)

photoshop_tippek


----------



## wecker (2009 Július 19)

*Hirdetés automatizáló*

Sziasztok!

Én egy olyan programot keresek amivel nagyon gyorsan lehet ujra feladni az aprohirdetésed. Talán valamilyen böngészőbővítmény lehetett ami megjegyezte az ürlapot amit a feladásnál kitöltöttem, és újra be tudtam hozni az adatokat egy kattintással. Igy 1-2 perc alatt reggel felrakhatod a hirdetéseidet akár 5-6 oldalra is. Valamikor 3-4 éve találkoztam ezzel a dologgal, de nem volt túl érdekes, és nem emlékszem a szoftverre.

Ötlet?
Előre is köszi az infót.


----------



## sz.szilvi920 (2009 Július 21)

Sziasztok! Azt a CD-ROM-ot keresem, amit _Duka Gyula, Halász László, Ipolyi-Keller Imre, Keller Ervin, Takács Ferenc és Virágh Sándor_ adott ki a *Businnes Media Magyarország Kiadó Kft. *jóvoltából. Címe: A járművezetői vizsga TESZT kérdéseinek gyűjteménye (A számítógépes elméleti vizsga anyagával tartalmilag megegyező kérdések!) Természetesen a 2009-es kellene. Tudna valaki segíteni? Előre is nagyon köszi!


----------



## apaszka (2009 Július 21)

Unicorn19 írta:


> Helló mindenkinek!
> Tudna nekem valaki segíteni?
> Hangfelvevő ptogit keresek amivel feltudnám venni a gépre az élőben énekelt dalokat!
> Ha valaki tud nekem ilyen progit ajánlani nagyon megköszönném!




Ezt ismered?


----------



## nor2 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Ha egy kiváló és olcsó megoldást keresel a meghajtód töredékezettség mentesítésére akkor ajánlom a MyDefrag programot. Nekem bevált. A cim ahonnan letöltheto




wecker írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én egy olyan programot keresek amivel nagyon gyorsan lehet ujra feladni az aprohirdetésed. Talán valamilyen böngészőbővítmény lehetett ami megjegyezte az ürlapot amit a feladásnál kitöltöttem, és újra be tudtam hozni az adatokat egy kattintással. Igy 1-2 perc alatt reggel felrakhatod a hirdetéseidet akár 5-6 oldalra is. Valamikor 3-4 éve találkoztam ezzel a dologgal, de nem volt túl érdekes, és nem emlékszem a szoftverre.
> 
> ...


Valami hasonlóra képes a Roboform nevu programocska. A köv oldalon találsz róla infót : 
Remélem segítettem.


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 28)

Én olyan filmes oldalt keresek,ahonnan ingyen letölthető filmek vannak.Tudna valaki segíteni???


----------



## hari004 (2010 Január 28)

odabneri írta:


> Én olyan filmes oldalt keresek,ahonnan ingyen letölthető filmek vannak.Tudna valaki segíteni???



http://pretorians.net/


----------



## odabneri (2010 Január 29)

A _http://pretorians.net/_oldalt próbáltam,de zárva.


----------



## Danzso (2010 Január 29)

Sziasztok!

A Corel Draw-hoz letölthető felhasználói kézikönyvet keresek. ha valaki tudna ilyet, segítsen!! Köszi


----------



## panpeter85 (2010 Április 2)

A goldwave is nagyon jó!

Bocs, nem ide akartam, bár ide is jó!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Április 2)

Danzso írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A Corel Draw-hoz letölthető felhasználói kézikönyvet keresek. ha valaki tudna ilyet, segítsen!! Köszi


Már melyik verzióhoz? Magyarul?...stb.
Nagy általánosságban a legfrissebbeket aranyárban mérik (kb 7000Ft a legújabb és úgy vélem egyhamar nem szkenneli be senki), de ha turkálsz a neten azért találsz néhány dolgot pl:
Corel Draw , vagy 
*CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X3 -*


----------



## stanmark (2010 Július 25)

Szia! Használj skype-ot, kevésbé csicsás, jobb hangminőség, egyszóval komolyabb benyomás


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 4)

Szeretnék segíteni,de én se nagyon tudok eligazodni,még most ismerkedem ezzel a forúmmal


----------



## kuly (2010 Szeptember 4)

Én ovónő vagyok egy erdélyi kis faluban, szeretném ha segítene valaki tevékenység tervezetekkel, memória fejlesztő játékokkal

Köszönöm


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 4)

kuly írta:


> Én ovónő vagyok egy erdélyi kis faluban, szeretném ha segítene valaki tevékenység tervezetekkel, memória fejlesztő játékokkal
> 
> Köszönöm


Egy egész alfórum van itt számodra:Pedagógusoknak


----------



## blober (2010 Szeptember 15)

Mi A különbség a tag és az állandó tag között?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Szeptember 16)

blober írta:


> Mi A különbség a tag és az állandó tag között?


*Benne van a szabályzatban.*


----------



## Hangyaboy (2010 November 14)

Szia Izisz03!
Engem érdekelne a *DELPHI 2009,* eltudnád küldeni a letöltő linket.


----------



## bverka (2011 Január 6)

*Filmek letoltese es nezese*



odabneri írta:


> Én olyan filmes oldalt keresek,ahonnan ingyen letölthető filmek vannak.Tudna valaki segíteni???


 
a http://www.netmozi.com/ ajanlom be kell jelentkezni de rengeteg jo film van itt es van amit le is lehet tolteni , igaz en inkabb hagyom toltodi kb 30-40percet es utanna problema nelkul nezni lehet.Remelem segitettem . bverka


----------



## nemokapitany (2011 Február 11)

Sziasztok.
Sürgősen kellene a Coreldraw 9 -es verzió ha lehet magyarul , újabb nekem is van de amihez kellene csak a régebbi verziót ismeri.
Előre is köszi persze ha már kérés akkor ha lehetne data.hu linkkel 

Nagyon köszönöm.....


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Február 12)

*Figyelmeztetés*



nemokapitany írta:


> Sziasztok.
> Sürgősen kellene a Coreldraw 9 -es verzió ha lehet magyarul , újabb nekem is van de amihez kellene csak a régebbi verziót ismeri.
> Előre is köszi persze ha már kérés akkor ha lehetne data.hu linkkel
> 
> Nagyon köszönöm.....


*A CH nem letöltőközpont, vagy warezoldal!
Ilyeneket ne kérj itt!
*


----------



## linduem21 (2011 Március 17)

*Epub*

Sziasztok,

lehet, hogy egy naiv kérdést teszek fel, de az EPUB formátumú könyveket csak mobilon lehet olvasni? Én számítógépen szeretném olvasni, de a gépen nem ismeri fel. Sok EPUB olvasót találni a neten, de Ti mit ajánlotok honnan lehetne letölteni. Egyáltalán tudom-e használni a gépemen?
Előre is köszönöm a választ.

Üdv: Melinda


----------



## signore (2011 Március 17)

Szia
EZT találtam neked, azt írják képes olvasni a formátumot.


----------



## Tsibor (2011 Április 7)

Sziasztok! Nem tudom a fórumnak jó témájába írok-e, nekem a NERO Burning Rom-mal van egy érdekes hibám: a külső HD-re kimentett anyagokat (filmeket) próbáltam DVD-re kiírni a laptopom beépített írójával, de nem lehetett, a Burn gomb inaktív szürke volt. Gondoltam talán lassú neki az adatátvitel az íráshoz, ezért bemásoltam egy DVD-nyi anyagot a gépre, úgy kiírta. Majd tettem még egy próbát, hogy hátha nem kell mindent bemásolgatnom, de a gomb újra inaktív lett, és azóta sehogy sem tudok vele kiírni. Olyan, mintha a program emlékezne az utolsó próbálkozásomra, és mivel azt nem engedélyezte, most már semmit sem lehet... Még a gépről se! Tud valaki valami gyógyírt? Köszi!


----------



## Z.K. (2011 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok ! 
Van valakinek egy heidenhain (tnc530) magyar leiras? Elore is koszi


----------



## belacet (2013 Január 22)

Sziasztok!
Ki tudna segíteni az alábbi problémámban? Nagyon sok PPT ÉS PPS- t készítettem zenei aláfestéssel. Szeretném ezeket videóvá konvertálni, de nem találok egy jó, megfelelő programot. Aki tud segítsen kérem! Köszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2013 Január 23)

Z.K. írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Van valakinek egy heidenhain (tnc530) magyar leiras? Elore is koszi


*Ha még nem késő az oldal közepén + sok más.
Gugli a barátunk.*



belacet írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ki tudna segíteni az alábbi problémámban? Nagyon sok PPT ÉS PPS- t készítettem zenei aláfestéssel. Szeretném ezeket videóvá konvertálni, de nem találok egy jó, megfelelő programot. Aki tud segítsen kérem! Köszi!


*Számodra is:
Gugli a barátunk.** Válogass...*


----------



## dnftm (2014 Július 2)

sziasztok, belebele olvastam ebbe a topicba és sokminden problémára ajánlom figyelmébe a portableapps.com oldalt, mint megoldást. azért ajánlom, mert sokféle progi van belőle és nem igényel telepítést. kicsomagolod egy könyvtárba és annyi.

mégvalami, néhány kérdésre a válasz már fenn van a neten, csak jól kell hozzá keresni.
[HIDE-THANKS]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_hacking
[/HIDE-THANKS]

lényegében tizede annyi idő alatt megtalálsz dolgokat, ha ennek felét megtanulod.


----------



## Muzikant (2016 Március 17)

keresek video es mp3 letolto progikat konvertáló progit előre is kőszi


----------

